# So no one on this forum has completed the $5000 dollar bonus?



## tums whiledriving (Oct 3, 2016)

I find that hard to imagine. It's not completley impossible for full time drivers.


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

in LA it is. You can drive for 10 hours and get 11 rides. There is literally no demand at certain time of the day


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wait a minute, do they need people that badly that they need to give $5,000 ?? Fascinating. Some countries that is like equivalent to 100k in value.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is dead.


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

What are the details of the $5,000 bonus?

I completed the $1,500 a week sign on bonus for a maximum first four weeks.
50hours/50rides/90% or maybe it was 80% acceptance each week...I forget, it was long ago.

The hours were a grind...many hours hiding in suburban Walmart lots late at night....$6,000 before 20% cut.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Wait a minute, do they need people that badly that they need to give $5,000 ?? Fascinating. Some countries that is like equivalent to 100k in value.


They don't actually think they'll have to pay out that money. The vast majority of people are going to burn out before they hit the numbers required. Lyft will receive all those rides and then not have to pay out the incentive. It's brilliant and evil.

I bet if they advertised a $1,000,000 signup bonus if new drivers gave 10,000 rides in 90 days they'd get plenty of takers.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

40 days in and only 170 rides, I gave up trying lol.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Nubiwon said:


> 40 days in and only 170 rides, I gave up trying lol.


Where would you drive? I would have my Lyft on for an hour here in Pomona and nothing. lol


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Tried everywhere in LA county even down to OC. Switched to pax app and always 8 cars within a block of pin. Just too many drivers and not enough riders.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Lyft is dead.


Now, that's a fro


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> They don't actually think they'll have to pay out that money. The vast majority of people are going to burn out before they hit the numbers required. Lyft will receive all those rides and then not have to pay out the incentive. It's brilliant and evil.
> 
> I bet if they advertised a $1,000,000 signup bonus if new drivers gave 10,000 rides in 90 days they'd get plenty of takers.


Exactly! This is why, Lyft wants drivers to do 4 rides in 1hour for the $35 an hour guarantee or 1 Lax run. The queue is always full at LAX, and you won't get 4 rides in an hour on Lyft. So, drivers will be working for 88 cents a mile in LA.

Lyft, is so full of BS.


----------



## Psych_ (Jul 18, 2018)

I completed the bonus when I first signed up. I have to admit it was hard and some weeks I did not have days off but it was worth it, because I took a good 2 months off after. It was feasible at the time. I wouldn’t imagine it being feasible now since it’s over populated by drivers. I worked sometimes 10 hours a day and completed 30 rides once in a day. I had 2 days left remaining.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Psych_ said:


> I completed the bonus when I first signed up. I have to admit it was hard and some weeks I did not have days off but it was worth it, because I took a good 2 months off after. It was feasible at the time. I wouldn't imagine it being feasible now since it's over populated by drivers. I worked sometimes 10 hours a day and completed 30 rides once in a day. I had 2 days left remaining.


Thanks for the up to date info.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Psych_ said:


> I completed the bonus when I first signed up. I have to admit it was hard and some weeks I did not have days off but it was worth it, because I took a good 2 months off after. It was feasible at the time. I wouldn't imagine it being feasible now since it's over populated by drivers. I worked sometimes 10 hours a day and completed 30 rides once in a day. I had 2 days left remaining.


wow, 10 hours! You're a beast!


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Wait a minute, do they need people that badly that they need to give $5,000 ?? Fascinating. Some countries that is like equivalent to 100k in value.


Nothing but a hook.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i have not seen a 1 dollar bonus with lyft or uber. how are you guys getting these bonues?


----------

